# Tandem ride



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Took a ride on the tandem with my sweetie this weekend. We haven't logged as many miles on it as we'd like this year, but they've all been quality miles so I'm not complaining. 

Me and my shadow









We stopped for lunch where the bridge was out. No traffic, and some interesting things to look at.


















Heading home through farm country









All smiles


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

What head phones are those, how do you like them?

BTW nice illustration of the "Tandem Smile" there.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Those are the headphones that came with our Tandemcom: http://www.precisiontandems.com/tandemcomquestions.htm

They work pretty well. Very comfortable and pretty good at canceling out wind noise. The only thing I'd change is to put the ear bud and mic on the right side instead of the left so you could hear traffic and look over your shoulder better.


----------

